
Zuckerberg’s 2019 challenge is to hold public talks on tech and society - mindgam3
https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/08/zuckerberg-talks/
======
k9s9
They really need to turn off the visibility of the like count next to every
thought and utterance, and return social interaction to some semblance of what
it used to be throughout history.

Making it a social norm to get everyone on the planet to score everything that
comes out of a mind should be treated as a violation of the ability to think
independent thoughts and express oneself.

Throwing this arbit feedback loop into social interaction has changed social
interaction and behavior without any debate. The fix to revert it is simple.

That is the only thing that needs to be spoken about. Everything else is a
just a symptom of it.

~~~
mindgam3
I agree. The Like button turned everything into a performance done for points.
They are extremely unlikely to remove it as it drives engagement which drives
their entire business model.

Arguably Karma points on HN have similar drawbacks, but somehow they mostly
work better than Likes. Combination of downvotes + not showing a list of
voters helps.

------
mindgam3
“Update: Zuckerberg asked me in the comments of his posts for some format and
speaker suggestions. My ideas include:

A formal debate between him and a civil but pointed critic. \- ...”

Hear, hear.

